# Good Dremel?



## chevybob (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in the market to buy a dremel but have purchased one before? What is a good brand/model of a dremel?


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jul 16, 2014)

Don't buy a Dremel... Buy a Black and Decker RTX Rotary tool. I have a 3 speed RTX and it has SO much more torque at the lower RPM's that I would never purchase a Dremel. This tool seems so much better constructed than a Dremel and all of the 1/8" bits from a Dremel work just fine. 
Also, go ahead and buy a flex shaft, you'll need it.

TFB


----------



## chevybob (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info where can I buy one of those black and deckers?


----------



## tallfarmboy (Jul 16, 2014)

They sell them at Walmart or you can buy online at Amazon. Good luck man!


----------



## XSKIER (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll never use a dremel again, the air powered is ten times the tool.


----------



## nikb47 (Jul 17, 2014)

Buy once cry once. Get yourself a foredom.


----------



## Dilly (Jul 18, 2014)

nikb47 said:


> Buy once cry once. Get yourself a foredom.


Agree a foredom is awesome to have but I also carve duck decoys too so it plays a dual role saws and decoys.


----------

